# Plywood lift and tilt



## LBoyd (Feb 16, 2015)

As a newbie, browsing thru the site I saw pictures of a neat device to help get full sheets of plywood into place for cutting. It was made from some 2x4s with wheels. By loading the sheet on edge, it could then be tilted to a horizontal position. :smile:
Now that I want to take a closer look, I can't find it again.:frown:
I recall it some where in the middle of a discussion on another topic
Can some one tell me where to find it?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Is this the one you mean?

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/64329-sheet-good-cart.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Larry.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

vindaloo said:


> Is this the one you mean?
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/64329-sheet-good-cart.html


That's the one I thought he wanted also."sheet good cart" or "good sheet cart"made by Todd. The wording stuck in my mind


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Are you guys making fun of my wording? I'm goona take my toys and go home.

Actually I hope the cart will be of value to you. I really like mine, I love being able to put the sheet goods on the cart and tip it up to load the tablesaw.

Have a blessed weekend, Todd


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Larry.


----------



## LBoyd (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you, that is what I was looking for. Thank you Todd, mine won't look as fancy as yours but will hopefuly be as useful :smile:


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Larry,
I am changing the 2 main beams of the tilting top along with the sheet goods supports.
Those supports are joined with box joints. That joint has proven to be a week spot. So I am changing those two pieces to be made from Oak. I may also make those pieces a full 2" thick.
If you don't have a good way to make the box joints you could use 1/2" thick pieces laminated together to make up that corner finger joint. 
I must say it was my fault, for that joint failing I had 20 sheets on the cart already and said it would handle 2 more. You might say that was the straw that broke the Camels back.

Other than creating that problem the cart has worked wonderfully.

Have a blessed Sunday and some fun making dust, Todd


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Larry. I'm glad you were able to find the one you're looking for. I've had the same problem with not being able to find good ideas that were mentioned in posts, because usually the thread has a different name.

I had to put a folder on my desktop, and whenever I see something I want to keep, I go ahead and make a shortcut to the post, name it something I'll recognize, and place it in that folder. As you can imagine, all the good ideas in this forum have made for a pretty big folder, but at least I can find an item when I need it.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

The WOOD magazine March 2012 had plans for a fold flat sheet goods mover to be make from 1 sheet of 3/4" plywood.
Allen


----------

